# European Rubble Piles



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anyone have some video or video links to some rubble piles in europe used for disaster dog training? Also rubble piles in other parts of the world would be interesting, as well. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

http://videoportal-internet.sf.tv/video?id=de486ec0-4592-47ce-9290-640445a85649

TV reportage, first adverts, etc.!

http://www.redog.ch/en/redog-english/news/news-detail/article/infotag-und-training-to-in-belp.html?tx_ttnews%5BbackPid%5D=40&cHash=82dcfc2ee9ac43a2a073c55d59cc2e51

The first link is to a Swiss TV Broadcast showing the last training for two dogs before the trial. The "rubble pile" is an easy area that the REDOG dog teams know far too well otherwise. REDOG's great problem today is to find training areas. Years back, there were many more houses and buildings demolished in comparison to today. 

The second link is to a demolished building they were told about with ideal conditions. Only pictures, though on the Website of Swiss REDOG.


----------

